# birds mouth bit



## logankelly (Jan 15, 2010)

Any of you have any experince with birds mouth joint router bits and which manufacture would you reconmened?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I have 3 ,one from Grizzy (smaller size) and two from MLCS, I like the ones from MLCS, they are just a bit sharper ..and cut cleaner..


========



logankelly said:


> Any of you have any experince with birds mouth joint router bits and which manufacture would you reconmened?


----------

